# Shimano Deore DX Chainset



## davester65 (20 Jan 2013)

I'm looking for a Deore DX FC-MT60 triple Chainset, 28-38-48, in silver.
NOS or excellent condition as it's for a restoration project.

Anyone got one?


----------



## gary r (21 Jan 2013)

think i have a mint one in doors, let me check and get back to you


----------



## gary r (21 Jan 2013)

need any other bits from that era?? i have a great set of wheels, deore rear & Front mechs all like new?


----------



## davester65 (21 Jan 2013)

Got wheels, am interested in the f&r derailleurs tho, am restoring a touring bike so am looking for 28.6 clamp on FD & long cage RD, thanks Gary


----------



## gary r (21 Jan 2013)

If you PM your email address or Mobile number i will send you some photos.


----------



## davester65 (27 Jan 2013)

Now sorted thanks.


----------

